# Emissions problems- possible Delete



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jatt said:


> Hello everyone, I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel that I bought 6 months ago that only had 24,000 kms on it. Ive put 6,000 kms on it since then and Ive had the “limited to 100kms” last month; now I have a problem with the Nox sensor. Im very fed up with this as I just spent $600 fixing this issue and now its back. I was wondering if anyone has done any deletes and what their opinion is, as where I live in Canada it is completely legal. I wanted this to last me quite a few years but with these emissions related problems, I think Ill have to end up selling it (Which I really dont want to do” or get something lile the SCR deleted. Any information would be greatly appreciated as I need to make a decision asap. Thank you.


Mine has been deleted for 2 years without a hitch. Just spend the $1500 bucks, delete it, and don't look back .


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

delete it


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Emission issues should be falling under the 8yr 130k emission select warranty as Nox sensor should be covered as it is emission related (what's covered is in owners manual, I could be wrong as I don't have manual in front of me). Plus there was a TSB or a recall for Nox sensor and a update as it was done on my 2014 when I took it in for its first service right after I bought the car and it was replaced. Right now my DPF is apparently plugging and it"s being changed out under warranty and I have just over 100k on mine. I have thought of a delete too. but Ontario's emission testing kinda veers me away from it since I have not been told if the tune will fool the governments testing or not.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Flip a coin, heads delete, tails delete.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

"as where I live in Canada it is completely legal." I would probably research this statement in depth. Is it completely legal, or do they just not do emissions testing on small diesels (so it's not enforced, but not legal.) That's all I'll say to prevent hemorrhoid leakage in some other members. Good Day.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jatt said:


> Hello everyone, I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel that I bought 6 months ago that only had 24,000 kms on it. Ive put 6,000 kms on it since then and Ive had the “limited to 100kms” last month; now I have a problem with the Nox sensor. Im very fed up with this as I just spent $600 fixing this issue and now its back. I was wondering if anyone has done any deletes and what their opinion is, as where I live in Canada it is completely legal. I wanted this to last me quite a few years but with these emissions related problems, I think Ill have to end up selling it (Which I really dont want to do” or get something lile the SCR deleted. Any information would be greatly appreciated as I need to make a decision asap. Thank you.


Which NOx sensor are we talking about? NOx1 is covered under special warranty coverage, and yours would still be covered. NOx2 _should_ be covered, but isn't. Trust me, I've tried via a friend in the warranty area _inside_ GM. That said, the NOx2 sensor won't cause a speed-limitation message, from what I've seen - even from our own experience. Ours was throwing a code for about a year or two, but when the particulate sensor went (covered under a special coverage warranty), the NOx2 needed to be replaced to allow the Service Emissions Systems message to be cleared, since it will stop the check if it encounters any kind of CEL.


----------



## Jatt (Aug 17, 2018)

If I do end up deleting everything, what should I delete? Where can i go to get it deleted? How much will I be looking to spend, and has anyone with a delete had any problems?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The full OZ Tuning delete replaces the entire DPF with just a simple downpipe, and also deactivates the SCR, which means you can remove the DEF tank, if you'd like.

It's something like $1200 or $1500, if I remember correctly?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jatt said:


> If I do end up deleting everything, what should I delete? Where can i go to get it deleted? How much will I be looking to spend, and has anyone with a delete had any problems?


Lots of info here:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169...npipe-egr-delete-oz-tuning-flash-install.html


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Mine has been deleted for 2 years without a hitch. Just spend the $1500 bucks, delete it, and don't look back .


Did you decide?

I wish I would have done this at the first sign of exhaust issues with my car. I've paid a couple grand in the last five years for things that weren't covered by the warranty. But being from a state occupied by bed wetting liberals, I'd have to deal with smog testing when I move home after retiring. Don't want to deal with all that.

I've read some interesting comments over the years from people that were absolutely against it, due to the environmental impact. But the DEF system kills modern diesels. The 7.3 powerstroke in the truck in my sig hasn't had any engine issues in the last 100k, the rest of the truck is another story haha. Regular oil changes, set of batteries and a few injectors is all it needed. Wish I could say the same for my cruze. 

Sorry for the rant, don't know where that came from! But if I were in your position, recently getting a new-to-me cruze, emissions not being an issue and could do it all over again, I'd DELETE IT! 

Good luck in whatever path you take.


----------

